# High Standard



## Florida Curdog (Oct 17, 2010)

I acquired a High Standard  Flite-King target pistol today. Does anyone have any experience with these? It seems like a nice gun but I never heard of them. Thanks.

It has LW100 stamped on the slide.

High Standard MFG. Corp.
Hamden Conn. USA
  .22 short.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a 50 + year old High Standard double nine .22 revolver that is the most inaccurate pistol I have ever shot. I believe that high Standard made pistols for the military and may have made sniper rifles of some sort for them also but I cannot remember. Maybe yours will shoot better than mine does, good luck with it.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to try it out this week and see how it does.
 I got it from my father in law today. He was looking at my Glock and told me he had it and didn't have any use for it and gave it to me.


----------



## Richard P (Oct 18, 2010)

Some of the better High Standards were well respected. They probably still are.


----------



## Win1917 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't really know anything about the Flight Kings but some of the High Standards are exceptionally accurate. I have a m103 Trophy and a m103 Sport King with a Trophy barrel and both of them are very accurate. 

The Flight King I believe has the older barrel attachment system that looks like a dovetail on the barrel lug. The newer HS's used a push button on the front of the frame to remove the barrel. After market barrels used to be available from Valquartsen and accuracy wise they would put most rifles to shame.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 21, 2010)

Woodsman want to sell yours?
I loved mine...but when I was flipped out of my boat last winter I nearly lost my life....I did loose my pistol 
cw


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Jan 13, 2011)

High Standards were a great pistol. Very accurate. They had many different models mainly semi autos.  I have a old H.S. Victor. I've put thousands of rounds through it and it has never malfuctioned.
 I can't speak for the new HS's being made. I'm sure they are same quality guns that were made in Hamden, CT. I sure wish they'd bring back the Model DM101  22 mag derringer. They were a great little gun to slip in your pocket. I had one and stupidly sold it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Standard_Manufacturing_Company


----------



## Mangler (Jan 13, 2011)

Not a pistol, but my dad had a High Standard shotgun for years and as far as I could remember was a good one until he totally wore out the firing pin!


----------



## Randall Reece (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a double nine,fairly accurate


----------



## doe shooter (Jan 19, 2011)

For what it is worth, I have a Double Nine that is accurate. I have killed many squirrels and a few coons with that pistol. Not counting rattlers, rats, armadillos and finished off a couple of small hogs and a deer with it.


----------

